# Martin Luther on the need for libraries



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 21, 2022)

Finally, one thing merits serious consideration by all those who earnestly desire to have such schools and languages established and maintained in Germany. It is this: no effort or expense should be spared to provide good libraries or book repositories, especially in the larger cities which can well afford it.

For if the gospel and all the arts are to be preserved, they must be set down and held fast in books and writings (as was done by the prophets and apostles themselves, as I have said above).

This is essential, not only that those who are to be our spiritual and temporal leaders may have books to read and study, but also that the good books may be preserved and not lost, together with the arts and languages which we now have by the grace of God. St Paul too was concerned about this when he charged Timothy to give attention to reading [I Tim. 4:13], and bade him bring with him the parchments from Troas [II Tim. 4:13]

For the reference, see Martin Luther on the need for libraries.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## David Taylor (Jan 22, 2022)

I could not agree more.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jan 23, 2022)

I can't find the quote anywhere, but I remember the saying, "A good library is like a room full of wise friends."

Reactions: Like 2


----------

